# Last minute brunch???



## americandesi (Mar 14, 2013)

1st post - have been reading these forums for a few months and have finally arrived in Dubai and am getting settled in. Thanks for all the great info to date!!!

Am currently trying to get into a brunch tomorrow and zuma and saffron are both booked up. looking for a festive atmosphere (dj/music preferred) - non family oriented place where the alcohol is flowing. are all places going to be booked up? any ideas on places that might be open for a booking for 2???? thanks in advance!


----------



## XDoodlebugger (Jan 24, 2012)

I just booked Zheng He's in Mina Al Salam for 5 yesterday. Not a "party" place but nice, free flowing booze for sure.

I was in Saffron last weekend and couldn't really call it "wild" or anything although it has that reputation.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

How about this place? It's a little far off but has a good party atmosphere:
Blue Marlin Ibiza UAE | Blue Marlin Ibiza UAE, Bar – Beach – Lounge on one of the most beautifull spots in the UAE

I've never been but I hear the drunks at work rave about it a lot.


----------



## americandesi (Mar 14, 2013)

Blue Marlin brunch is Saturday only - however it looks like a nice spot!


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

We are trying the brunch at Desert Palm tomorrow through Lime n Tonic. A bit of a way out, but apparently it's very good and nice to be surrounded by some greenery 

You could try Bubbilicious or Al Qasr but if you want a party atmosphere, I understand Saffron is the place to be or even, to quote Jynx, Bar Nasty. I love that renaming!


----------



## Bigjimbo (Oct 28, 2010)

Check and see if you can get into Yalumba. Its proper. Went there for the first time last week and it is fairly wild!


----------

